# DSM vs S13



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

Hehe well i raced my friends all wheel drive turbo DSM... and.. i dont know if it was cuz he didnt know how to drive.. but.. i tied him... i did my usual launch ( 6k sidestep) and he did his 5k drop.. and we were even the whole race... i launched jus as hard as him and.. the POS was right next to me... now i have a stock clutch .. with intake and exhaust.. im really proud of my 240 for how it did... now i plan to get a clutch.. and prolly jus nitrous it out until i get my rb20... has shit like this happened to anyone?.. cuz i know i feel like its amazing for my 140rwhp car to keep up with an AWD DSM... the power to weight ratio might be close i guess or sumthin..


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

how u kno u have 140rwhp??


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

estimating... with intake and exhaust and since stock its 155 to the flywheel... so its jus an estimate..


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i don't know. i'm not calling BS or anything since i wasn't there to witness it myself. 

but there is no way in the world (considering there is a high level of driver competence) that ANY FF or FR car could outlaunch an AWD especially if the FF or FR cars have WAY less power than it. 

other than that, the guy driving the AWD Turbo DSM sucks an absolute FAT dick at driving, launching, and owning a DSM. he disgraced the DSM name, seriously. but good kill. :\


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

wats a dsm? im in australia


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

DSM = mitsubishi... i guess it was an eclipse GSX


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

Well i wont really call it a kill but it was more of a tie.. the race was dead even the whole time.. and there is a possiblility that rearwheel drive can outlaunch an AWD becuase when u launch all the weight of the car is being shifted toward the rear which give is traction... and also wut i beleive helps is my 25 psi rear wheels.. hehe


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i think that he was messing with you the entire time. i dont think that he went all out. there's no way your near stock 240 could run with an AWD DSM. unless he took the turbo off for some unknown reason or had a slipping clutch or something you couldnt have tied. sorry, but true.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

u guys suck...lol.. j/k theres no joke about it i did tie it.. i dont think they r that fast becuase i have beaten a GST b4 ... the AWD i raced is stock exept for intake and a BOV... its also a 91' so i yea i beleive those r slower than the new ones.. the GST i raced was a newer one and i only beat it by about half a car.. the way i beat them is with my launch... i get them about 2 cars on the launch and then they try to catch up and they just cant.. i think it might be that all of those DSM drivers over here in corona suck or sumthin.. lol.. my friend has an rx7 turbo 2 ( FC ) me and him launch about the same... i really think its all driver... but i dunno.. i dont consider my self to be the greatest driver in the world..yea..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the older GSX's are faster than the 2nd generation. my guess is that the one you were racing is a huge POS. like i said before, there's no way your near-stock S13 could tie an AWD DSM. my guess is that the DSM also has a bad clutch if you launched better than him. i still find it hard to believe.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

ok ok, let's just say that a DSM (especially a 1G, as in your case) can dip into the 13s with less than $100 in mods. 

mods on your friend's DSM was an intake and a BOV? did your friend tell you that? because DSMs came stock with a BOV. there wouldn't be much of a point to replace the stock BOV on it with an aftermarket one because the 1G BOV is actually pretty good, considering it's still pretty much in stock form. 

and you're right, a lot of it IS dependent on driver. but you've got to be a HORRIBLE driver to fuck up an AWD launch, seriously. i'm not saying to just rev it to 5k and drop the clutch, everyone should know not to simply drop the clutch on a launch. but revving it 5k or what not and just feathering it out. again, your friend has got to be a horrible driver to mess all that up. granted that the AWD DSM will slow down quite a bit once you get near it's top-end, you still won't be able to pull on it. and how you beat a GST, is pretty surprising too. since it's only FWD and it's top-end is WAY better than the AWD DSM. i could possibly see you beating it on the launch if the driver doesn't know how to launch FWD cars that well. 

and what do you mean that you and your friend's Turbo II launch about the same? do you mean you're door to door with him through the launch? if so, then that friend doesn't know how to launch/drive either. sorry. :\


----------



## TonyO (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm callin BS on this he was so toying wit u. My friend had a 240 while I had a 2g Eagle Talon TSi and ya there is NO WAY he was serious 1g DSM's are better then the 2g. I would launch my car like at 3k and god knows where my friends was damn exhaust was loud though and ya he beat me off the start but not much i was like at his rear tire and once in 2nd gear I pulled the shit outta him and just toy'd with him. Oh btw my car was FWD not AWD. AWD=better launchs. And I know my DSM's.


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

i don't doubt the guy, i'm also thinking that guy's DSM was a POS too since it is a old car just like our


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Ok, lemme just get some of the DSM info straightened up, since I was a former DSMer.

1. 1st gen DSMs come stock with a BPV (bypass valve.) For some reason people refer the 1st gen BPV when used as an upgrade for the 2nd gen as a BOV, but I still haven't figured that out. One way or the other, since the stock BPV has been known to hold 18 psi(and 22 crushed) its not gonna make a big deal for him unless he has a boost controller.)

2. First gen's can dip into the low 13's (one guy did 12.9) but not for 100, closer to 1k. You'll need an exhaust, intake & boost controller to pull this off, as well as some of the free mods.

3.Its true that a lot of older DSMs are in poor tuning condition. Caps on the ECU leaking are a big problem in these cars, not to mention all the breakdowns.

4. Stock to stock, 1g dsm are about equal with 2g dsms. Both have their weaknesses in relation to the other. For the 1st gen, its lower compression, exhaust mani and MAF. For the 2nd gen, its the smaller turbo, being prone to crankwalk crankwalk, head design, and in reference to the 6-bolt (90- early92) engines, strength of internals. 1st gens are far easier to make faster though, and they're lighter to boot. There's a guy who's hitting 12 flats on the stock turbo, but his car weighs in at around 2400 lbs.

5. In australia, if there are no DSMs (which btw, is a reference to the plant that the Eclipses were 1st produced in, the Diamond Star Motors plant in Normal, Illinois), but there is a car that uses the same drivetrain and engine, its called the 89-93 Galant VR4. For the body styling, think of it much like a FTO (if you guys have it there.)

But, in the end of ends, I'm going to hafta cast a doubt on this race. Unless his car is very poorly tuned, you should've been beaten handily.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

maybe he wasn't even racing, wut if he was cruising =/


----------



## TonyO (Jul 15, 2003)

turbo was maybe out haha no boost or boost leak


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i know of many DSM tuners who've dipped into the 13s with about $100, sometimes less, spent on their 1Gs. it included a K&N cone filter, free mods, a home-made MBC. and that was more or less, it. it pushed the engine like mad, but they did it.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

Ok .. u know wut.. heres wut i'll do.. immma going to ask him to race again and then im going to record it then ill post the vid.. the thing is that he is scared to race me again because we were so close last time.. but i will race him again.... ill post the vid as soon as i take it..


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

oh and by the way.. he was at 15 psi... no joke..


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

wait wait. does he have one of those "turbos"? you know, they go by the name of the Tornado, or maybe one of those "SCs"? or how about one of those "BOVs"?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

screw mistubishi


----------

